# Zur Schau gestellt: Welche Rüstung tragt ihr in der Stadt?



## Quovenja (12. August 2009)

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, welche Rüstungssets ihr tragt, wenn ihr mal nichts zu tun habt und in den Städten herumwandert. Ich sehe immer wieder Spieler mit atemberaubenden Rüstungen, nicht zuvergleichen mit den neuen T-Sets. Die sind zwar noch aus alten Zeiten aber das mindert nicht mein Erstaunen.^^

Mein Schurke trägt derzeit das "Zigeuner"-Set (gibt es offiziel nicht^^). Zerfledderte grüne Weste, -Hose und -Schuhe kombiniert mit einem einfachen "Beschlagenen Hut"


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

Quovenja schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, welche Rüstungssets ihr tragt, wenn ihr mal nichts zu tun habt und in den Städten herumwandert. Ich sehe immer wieder Spieler mit atemberaubenden Rüstungen, nicht zuvergleichen mit den neuen T-Sets. Die sind zwar noch aus alten Zeiten aber das mindert nicht mein Erstaunen.^^
> 
> Mein Schurke trägt derzeit das "Zigeuner"-Set (gibt es offiziel nicht^^). Zerfledderte grüne Weste, -Hose und -Schuhe kombiniert mit einem einfachen "Beschlagenen Hut"


T1 -3 empfinde ich noch bei den meisten Klassen am stylischsten.


----------



## Cysiaron (13. August 2009)

mein orkkrieger trägt gerne kleider. je schräger das kleid ist, umso mehr lacher gibt es. zu gildentreffen trägt er gerne mal ein reizendes schwarzes kleid oder ein hochzeitskleid. sämtliche rüstungsteile werden natürlich abgelegt, ausser den stiefeln. die zieht er nichtmal aus wenn er sich schlafen legt.
er heißt Gromshak, ist ein orkkrieger, also trägt er dazu gerne Grom Höllschreis Axt.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Ich trage mit meiner Nachtelf Todesritterin die Robe der Mokassin aus Höhlen des Wehklagen(Lord Kobrahn) zum Umhang des tödlichsten Spiels
( Questbelohnung). Weil sie lange Haare hat, sieht man den hässlichen grünen Ansatz vom Umhang nicht. Sieht recht gut aus.


----------



## Elda (13. August 2009)

Vorschlag : ihr könntet ja Screens posten wies so aussieht.


----------



## 11Raiden (14. August 2009)

Quovenja schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, welche Rüstungssets ihr tragt, wenn ihr mal nichts zu tun habt und in den Städten herumwandert. Ich sehe immer wieder Spieler mit atemberaubenden Rüstungen, nicht zuvergleichen mit den neuen T-Sets. Die sind zwar noch aus alten Zeiten aber das mindert nicht mein Erstaunen.


eine die schick aussieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krakauer (10. Oktober 2009)

ich trage einen Umhang, den Bierfass vom Braufest und den Hut vom Braufest ^^ ansonsten nackt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich lauf immer so rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (1. November 2009)

ich trage derzeit eine randomdrop mistgabel mit meinem rp dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dötsch1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Trage meist (Paladina)

Das 60ger PVP set (Mit Waffen) 
Reiten (Das Palamount)

Festlicher

Das Sonnenwendkleid,Kopf,Schultern und Schuhe(Die brennen schön!)
Dort dann schön mit dazu ein Lagerfeuer und Feuerwerk (Ingi) Und tanzen!


Immer wieder schön wenn Leute absteigen und dir zusehen!

Dötschen


----------



## Jabaa (9. Dezember 2009)

Also Mein hexenmeister trägt das t0,5 set Und dazu eine sense aus der hexer quest.
Er hat das gesicht wo man die zähne sieht und wenn man dann durch die maske sein gesicht sieht. Sieht es aus als würde der Tod lachen^^.

Mein anderen klassen statte ich immer mit was stylichem aus allerdings ist mir für den hunter noch nichts eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

T0, t05 und ein etwas anderer style^^


----------



## Amraam (27. August 2010)

T5/T6 + Seelenernter... 

obwohl, teiweise auch nicht, vor allem wens ums RP geht (hexer ... "nicht gerne gesehen" ist untertrieben) ...


----------



## Cadis (23. September 2010)

meine Magierein trägt öfters das Silberfadenstoff Set


----------



## Drigger (25. September 2010)

Zumeist Zul Amanrüstungen mit meinem Troll bei der Taurren Druidin ist es aber eher schlicht Lederner Kilt in Brauntönen Federkopfstück und einen Stab ebenfals mit federn behangen


----------



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

70er pvp Set, Schurkenmaske aus Gruuls Unterschlupf und Wappenrock der Seher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (6. November 2010)

Mit meinem Pala hab ich 3 Sets 
T,05 mit der dem t2 helm in lila und dem Streithammer aus Gruuls Unterschlupf
t2 mit Ragnaros Hammer
Glaub t6 war es mit dem runden schild aus Kara (soweit ich mich erinnere) und Donnerzorn.

Mein Zwerg
Scharlachrotes Set, mit Wappenrock von Eisenschmiede und einen 2 Hand Streitkolben aus dem Kloster

Hexer
T6 (Das mit den Flügeln) und eine Sense


----------



## Versace83 (6. November 2010)

Mein Schurke traegt einen Mix aus dem S2 (Beine, Brust, Haende), dem T7 (Kopf, Schultern) und Nyn'jahs Tabis (Fuesse).
Und mein Jaeger hat das S1 Set an.


----------

